# Saving Yourself for the A3



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, you guys are going to love this. Audi has posted a series of videos to the A3 landing page about waiting for the new A3 to be the right first luxury car for you. Here's the first one: "Luxury Car Abstinence" (and the rest). 

_Discuss._


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I usually love audi commercials... but that was painful.

Almost as bad, maybe worse than MS's scroogle campaign. So lame.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> I usually love audi commercials... but that was painful.
> 
> Almost as bad, maybe worse than MS's scroogle campaign. So lame.


_A lot of girls will play the field, drive anything that moves..._

:laugh:

For some reason, I fear that this mash-up will be the Super Bowl commercial. Surely Audi isn't playing their hand this early...

Otherwise, I thought they were good for a laugh. I've seen much more cringe-inducing lately.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> _A lot of girls will play the field, drive anything that moves..._


Lol but they'll turn into old maids waiting on anything from Audi.....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sure seems that way.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elhoberto (May 29, 2013)

I'm seriously considering the e-tron as well. My commute is about 30mi roundtrip- I figure it can cut my gas expenditures in half. 

But really- my only real reason is hate for the sedan.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Pretty funny.

It's really heartbreaking that Audi is taking so long to put this car out. I've had two friends within the last four months in need of a brand new car with a budget of about $35k who would have loved to pick up an A3, I tried talking them into an A4 but said the same thing all of us A3ers say, it's too big of a car. Unfortunately they they both resorted to BMW :/

I currently have a friend who had her car totaled and is now in the market as well, so far she's test driven Acura's TSX, ILX, MB's CLA, BMW 3 series and Subaru's Impreza WRX(just for kicks) She says she isn't head over heels over any of them but that they're,"nice."

I know these girls pretty well and I'm more than positive that all three of them would have been all over the new A3. Not only because they said they wanted a smaller Audi(compared to the A4) but also because neither of the girls know each other so having the same car as someone you know wouldn't be can issue(girl problems)

Damn you Audi, you've lost three sales that I know of


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan, you might be correct in thinking this is going to be the SuperBowl ad: Audi has removed the videos from the A3 landing page on their site and the longest video still has only 350 views on YouTube, making me think they haven't posted it much of anywhere. Perhaps someone on the web team pulled the trigger too soon?

Anyway, now that I've watched the ads a few times, I have to agree that they are mildly funny. Certainly in keeping with the same subdued sense of humor that all Audi ads seem to have (when they are humorous). Everything is very tasteful, of course, too. But I'm puzzled as to why they want to give the bulk of the screen time to competitors' vehicles (the longest shot of all is the CLA's key fob on the ground) while showing us a handful of the briefest flashes of the A3. As silly as it was, the CLA SuperBowl ad was actually really good _and_ it stayed focused on the CLA the entire time. 

*shrugs* I'm no advertising guru, though, so what do I know?


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

The commercial is huge bust. I get a feeling that when Audi finally comes time to push the A3, it will be a chick car.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems like the rest of the world got a pretty cool Daft Punk-soundtracked ad for the A3 Sportback. Here's the 45 second German original. It seems that they created different edits for different markets, highlighting certain aspects. South Africa retained the gecko but lost the clown, Australia kept the jello mold but lost the gecko, etc. 

Not sure why we couldn't have had a celebration of the car like this in the US instead of attacking the other entry-level luxury vehicles (and giving them free advertising in the process)...


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

wow, those commercials are embarrassingly bad. it really should be a bunch of people saying holy crow what is taking audi soooooooo long. we saw the concept ages agoooooooooooo


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Suspicion confirmed: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...-upcoming-super-bowl-commercial-new-a3-sedan/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> Seems like the rest of the world got a pretty cool Daft Punk-soundtracked ad for the A3 Sportback. Here's the 45 second German original. It seems that they created different edits for different markets, highlighting certain aspects. South Africa retained the gecko but lost the clown, Australia kept the jello mold but lost the gecko, etc.
> 
> Not sure why we couldn't have had a celebration of the car like this in the US instead of attacking the other entry-level luxury vehicles (and giving them free advertising in the process)...


The US isn't sophisticated enough for such a thing, I guess.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The US isn't sophisticated enough for such a thing, I guess.


I love how the German commercial actually showcases technical aspects of the car while our stupid ad focuses on brand image. Tells us a lot about the general car buying public in America and Audi's perception of them.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretty much sums up everyone in this section of the forum...I think I am going to be a 40 yr old virgin...

my friend just offered me his 2010 S4 he can't move for $35k at his dealership...during my snowboard trip in Lake Placid, the B8 A4 Avant had me on the CPO site, after seeing a bunch of over weight SUV's while waiting for our shuttle apres ski...

...even looking at an Evoque at which point I told myself to grab a beer and sit in the hot tub with the girls to go cool myself off, stop thinking about it...

I feel the pain...staying strong for the S3 /w Thule carrier...but that Avant with the natural big booty...

That said you wonder if AofA sits around here and sees our frustrations


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Rudy_H said:


> Pretty much sums up everyone in this section of the forum...I think I am going to be a 40 yr old virgin...
> 
> my friend just offered me his 2010 S4 he can't move for $35k at his dealership...during my snowboard trip in Lake Placid, the B8 A4 Avant had me on the CPO site, after seeing a bunch of over weight SUV's while waiting for our shuttle apres ski...
> 
> ...


there's a saying in show biz that if if you can't sell your idea in the time that it takes to burn yourself with a matchstick, then it probably wasn't a very good idea. These commercials are embarassing for both Audi and the people who already own Audis. 

the product literature for this car is embarassing, too; there's a two page spread on the glory of LED lights all over the car, which pretty much every Kia, Corolla, and pick-up truck in the world has now. I'm really, really, just not impressed.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is exactly what makes the existence of the global Sportback ads even more frustrating: they did focus on exactly why the A3 is a good idea. Quattro, B&O stereo, intuitive multimedia control, efficient powertrains and lightweight construction all highlighted in a catchy ad that also features dozens of glamor shots of a very smart looking car. Turn it into a sedan, slap "Coming April 2014" and "Starting at $29,900" on it and you have a winner. *sigh* 



FractureCritical said:


> there's a saying in show biz that if if you can't sell your idea in the time that it takes to burn yourself with a matchstick, then it probably wasn't a very good idea. These commercials are embarassing for both Audi and the people who already own Audis.
> 
> the product literature for this car is embarassing, too; there's a two page spread on the glory of LED lights all over the car, which pretty much every Kia, Corolla, and pick-up truck in the world has now. I'm really, really, just not impressed.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> there's a saying in show biz that if if you can't sell your idea in the time that it takes to burn yourself with a matchstick, then it probably wasn't a very good idea. These commercials are embarassing for both Audi and the people who already own Audis.
> 
> the product literature for this car is embarassing, too; there's a two page spread on the glory of LED lights all over the car, which pretty much every Kia, Corolla, and pick-up truck in the world has now. I'm really, really, just not impressed.


Well I think the impressive part is using LED tech in headlights vs DRL's. Audi is the first to do that. Acura I believe has it with the RLX and now with the MDX, don't think anyone else is using it otherwise.

I will agree with the first part though. Someone really dropped the ball at Audi that's for certain. If I wasn't looking for something so specific I wouldn't be waiting this long. The A3/S3 2.0TQ checks it all off for me, except for one thing that will almost instantly make me grab the 2015 C-Class or try to get a deal on a 2013 A4 / S4. February can't come any sooner!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Well I think the impressive part is using LED tech in headlights vs DRL's. Audi is the first to do that. Acura I believe has it with the RLX and now with the MDX, don't think anyone else is using it otherwise.
> 
> I will agree with the first part though. Someone really dropped the ball at Audi that's for certain. If I wasn't looking for something so specific I wouldn't be waiting this long. The A3/S3 2.0TQ checks it all off for me, except for one thing that will almost instantly make me grab the 2015 C-Class or try to get a deal on a 2013 A4 / S4. February can't come any sooner!


Even the Corolla has LED headlamps now. Audi missed the boat on being "special" with those and should advertise something other than that, especially since they'll be part of an expensive option package. They're standard on the Corolla, I believe.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> Well I think the impressive part is using LED tech in headlights vs DRL's. Audi is the first to do that. Acura I believe has it with the RLX and now with the MDX, don't think anyone else is using it otherwise.


BMW >=4, MB >=E, Escalade have full LED option.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> there's a saying in show biz that if if you can't sell your idea in the time that it takes to burn yourself with a matchstick, then it probably wasn't a very good idea. These commercials are embarassing for both Audi and the people who already own Audis.


I haven't watched any of the online adverts yet, but I will caution that the angle Audi is trying to take (making fun of the other brands) runs a very high risk of backfiring if not done very carefully. The tone has to be just right, otherwise you come off smug, elitist and mocking your potential customers. For historical reference see Apple's 1985 "Lemmings" ad which was _intended_ to show Apple customers as thinking different from the masses, yet ended up offending the target audience: business people.

The S6 "Prom Night" ad was fantastic, but otherwise most of Audi's TV advertising is mediocre at best; It's "old luxury" A8 campaign straddling that fine line between smug and hip-up-and-comer...just barely. Volkswagen has done a good job of building emotional ties to the brand (see: the VW Cabrio "Blue Moon" advert from 13 years ago) and hitting the nail with the target audience (the Passat Darth Vader ad two years ago), but outside of the Prom Night campaign, Audi hasn't done a very good job at all with the emotional tie-in. They're at risk of appearing to be trying to hard and not telling a story. Stories resonate and last, that's why Prom Night, Darth Vader, Blue Moon, etc. work really well.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Volkswagen has done a good job of building emotional ties to the brand (see: the VW Cabrio "Blue Moon" advert from 13 years ago) and hitting the nail with the target audience...


Agreed 100%. When I was a VW owner from 2004-2009, I absolutely loved the entire brand character of the company. A dealer in State College screwed up a few service visits (lost my key, stained a seat with oil, etc) and VW corporate sent over apology cards with Starbucks gift cards and humorous "our bad" messages. 

Audi has never really had any sort of emotional personality to me, which is appealing in its own way, I guess. What I like about the global ad for the Sportback is that it conveys the cool, technological nature of the A3 in a somewhat quirky, avant garde aesthetic without actually making any sort of direct statement about the buyers its attempting to connect with. It screams "German" without actually saying "you would like this because you are..."

The SuperBowl ads - if that's what these are or end up being - do exactly what you warn against: they project onto the customers a sense of smugness and superiority that Audi assumes US shoppers feel when buying a luxury vehicle. It might be true (I'm sure they paid a boatload for market research) but it's also extremely alienating for potential customers who like the car(s) for what they are: good value, great design, outstanding technology in a smartly built package - with some Euro-flair and German (over) engineering to boot. 

Another troubling aspect of the ads is the assumption that the A3 sedan is a first luxury car for its buyers. I'm just turning 30 and this will be my third luxury car purchase. I suspect many others are in similar boats. I'm not buying this A3 to make a statement about having arrived or because I'm finally achieving a luxury car. I like it because it's a great vehicle at the right price and of the right size. There are many buyers both younger and older than me who have either owned several luxury cars or none who would feel the same way about the A3 as its packaged for our market who are going to either a) feel as though it's a step down to an entry level contender or b) think it's in line with overly pretentious vehicles that might be turned away by the "Abstinence" campaign. 

Or maybe we're overthinking this...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> The SuperBowl ads - if that's what these are or end up being - do exactly what you warn against: they project onto the customers a sense of smugness and superiority that Audi assumes US shoppers feel when buying a luxury vehicle. It might be true (I'm sure they paid a boatload for market research) but it's also extremely alienating for potential customers who like the car(s) for what they are: good value, great design, outstanding technology in a smartly built package - with some Euro-flair and German (over) engineering to boot.


This is precisely why I won't purchase a BMW- the snob image. They may be the "ultimate driving machine," but they're not getting my money. It bugs me to see Audi attempting to play at that level.



nickjs1984 said:


> Or maybe we're overthinking this...


Not in the least.

... and they can call the A3/ S3 a luxury car all they want to, but I don't see it as such.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> This is precisely why I won't purchase a BMW- the snob image. They may be the "ultimate driving machine," but they're not getting my money. It bugs me to see Audi attempting to play at that level.


I really like some of the bmw's.. I wouldn't mind having a 335i.. but like you I really don't like the image. I'm not a huge image person, but there is something about BMW's that I don't like and I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Even the Corolla has LED headlamps now. Audi missed the boat on being "special" with those and should advertise something other than that, especially since they'll be part of an expensive option package. They're standard on the Corolla, I believe.


wow, I didn't know that, I thought it was just the DRL's...and also Start / Stop which is another $1,000 option here in Canada. That's $2,000+ of extra options on the A3 / S3?

Frig this gets tougher by the day to justify lol


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Holy **** those commercials are EMBARRASSINGLY bad. Shamefully bad.

This is the direction AoA is taking with their ad campaign for the A3!?!?

Firstly, they are inadvertently mocking THEMSELVES for forcing the market to WAIT for THEM!!! Secondly, they spend a sum total of ZERO time talking about their own damn product.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

On the bright side, now I am even_ that much more_ glad I didnt hold out for one


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> Holy **** those commercials are EMBARRASSINGLY bad. Shamefully bad.
> 
> This is the direction AoA is taking with their ad campaign for the A3!?!?
> 
> ...


To me the main message of this add is a "Audi brand image" I don't see how buying a different Audi (your 2014) makes any difference.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Holy **** those commercials are EMBARRASSINGLY bad. Shamefully bad.
> 
> This is the direction AoA is taking with their ad campaign for the A3!?!?
> 
> ...


You buy things based on commercials? :sly:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Christ, those commercials make it an embarrassment to be associated with Audi.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> To me the main message of this add is a "Audi brand image" I don't see how buying a different Audi (your 2014) makes any difference.


The main message in these specific spots was regarding waiting/holding out for the horribly protracted A3 (fully Audi's own fault, btw)...which is precisely what I decided against doing and am 100% happy I did not. Not to mention, I think these were targeted towards the entire premise of a "first luxury car", which I dont think relates as well to the A5 series pricing.



Rudy_H said:


> You buy things based on commercials? :sly:


No, In my case advertising only really sways me away from a product. I find that I actively *dont *buy things based on based upon certain messeges communicated by manufacturers through their advertisements that I dont like. Not to mention gerenal ****ty advertising work is a turnoff.



Travis Grundke said:


> Christ, those commercials make it an embarrassment to be associated with Audi.


:thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For what it's worth, Audi is getting absolutely bludgeoned in the comments sections of these "commercials" on YouTube as well.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> For what it's worth, Audi is getting absolutely bludgeoned in the comments sections of these "commercials" on YouTube as well.


Exactly like these forums, the more people talk about it the better. Ever think anything about the last Malibu commercial or have a conversation about it?

I think the ads will be effective, whether people like them or not.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, just ask Chick-fil-A or A&E... any press is good press. 

Still would be nice to see Audi strive for bottom-feeding, though...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Well, Audi has to be very careful because with these commercials they risk killing two audiences: one, potential buyers who perceive the brand as being too snarky, and two, potential buyers who feel insulted by the advertising because they own the competing brand. 

You don't win converts by insulting the audience. There's a big difference between this and what happened with Chick-Fil-A and A&E: both of those organizations gained some unwanted notoriety due to the public stance of the company on a particular issue. These Audi advertisements come across differently. For lack of a better term, they're luxo-hipster-mocking in tone which, let's be honest, just pisses off the _entire_ audience.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Agreed. The commercial is not nearly funny enough nor clever enough to do anything but harm the brand.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

See, why can't we have something like this, instead of the juvenile BS posted earlier in this thread?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejPdHURzf08&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It still doesn't particularly focus on the car, but I'd call it an improvement.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The reason you dont see this on TV is more evidence that the luxo-hipsters dont give a **** about the car; its all about the brand.

Hence the CLA being a giant flying MB emblem with wheels, no manual transmissions to be found anywhere, and the Audi ad campaign featuring the actual A3 product for 0.2 seconds in a 90 second spot.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Car and Driver picked up on this
http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-a...ial-is-terrible-and-heres-why-the-ad-section/
and agreed it's about the worst they've seen


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

its ok less people with audi. just like old times ahahhahaah


----------

